# dog taken from garden



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Another post on facebook about french bulldog taken from someones garden, female unspayed, neutered male left, 
I really feel like commenting underneath, WHY:rolleyes5: when all these dog thefts are happening are you leaving them in the garden on their own, 
Apparently a neighbour saw 3 men lift the dog over a fence or gate
Do people just think it cant happen to them?


----------



## javi (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a pug and a frenchie and under no circumstances are they every left out in the garden alone!
There's been a lot of dogs stolen around our area in the past year and only 3 days ago a pug was stolen a few streets away from me, very rarely are they found, so why people still leave their dogs unattended amazes me too. 
We also still see an awful lot of dogs tied up outside shops which is asking for trouble


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> Another post on facebook about french bulldog taken from someones garden, female unspayed, neutered male left,
> I really feel like commenting underneath, WHY:rolleyes5: when all these dog thefts are happening are you leaving them in the garden on their own,
> *Apparently a neighbour saw 3 men lift the dog over a fence or gate*
> Do people just think it cant happen to them?


But didn't think to raise the alarm! Idiots!


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

I heard about a frenchie being taken on the local news while I was at work - I presume it was this one - it was in Oxford. 

I shall be keeping my eyes open!!!!!!!!!!! And my ears!


----------



## eagle (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't the dogs bark and alert their human friends?????


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I suppose they are tempted with food etc, just read about another one taken, and found dead in a bag after being used for dog bait , 
I hate to read these things, so upsetting, but still people leave them in the gardens on their own


----------



## suelily (Feb 26, 2015)

It's terrible, I hate reading stuff like this. I would never leave my dog unattended you just can't trust anyone these days. I read that some properties are marked by theives before they take dogs by painting an x on the path in front of the house.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

suelily said:


> It's terrible, I hate reading stuff like this. I would never leave my dog unattended you just can't trust anyone these days. I read that some properties are marked by theives before they take dogs by painting an x on the path in front of the house.


Hmmm very biblical.......................


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

suelily said:


> It's terrible, I hate reading stuff like this. I would never leave my dog unattended you just can't trust anyone these days. I read that some properties are marked by theives before they take dogs by painting an x on the path in front of the house.


I think you`ll find thieves rarely inform the locals when they`re about to commit a crime.....
The Utilities teams, however, frequently mark underground pipes.


----------

